# Eye Wash Question



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I know most of you who use an eye wash use the Collyrium For Fresh Eyes Eye Wash, but I was wondering what the difference was between that and the Bausch & Lomb Advanced Eye Relief Eye Wash...

Here are the links to both:
Bausch & Lomb: Collyrium for Fresh Eyes, Eye Wash

Bausch + Lomb: Bausch & Lomb Advanced Eye Relief Eye Wash Eye Irrigating Solution

I have the Advanced Eye Relief and it looked like they were essentially the same thing, but thought I would ask if they are indeed totally different. I see that the ingredients are mostly the same, but ever-so-slightly different...didn't know if it made a difference in battling the tear stains.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Lisa, I wondered the same thing when I was at the store. But, I bought the Fresh Eyes because that's what Mary told me to buy. :yes:

Maybe somebody else here will know.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I have both and I think that they are pretty much the same.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you both for your answers.  I am not seeing how they can be so different that one would make a difference and not the other. I am going to try and be more faithful about using the drops in their eyes 1-2 times per day, and also using it to wipe the undereye area clean. With both of them tear staining now, I am really discouraged right now.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

LJSquishy said:


> Thank you both for your answers.  I am not seeing how they can be so different that one would make a difference and not the other. I am going to try and be more faithful about using the drops in their eyes 1-2 times per day, and also using it to wipe the undereye area clean. With both of them tear staining now, I am really discouraged right now.


Hang in there, Lisa. I know they will be stain free (or close enough) in no time!  BTW, I'd love to see some pictures... :innocent:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Advance Eye Relief says something like "for removal of irritants" while Fresh Eyes says something like "for removal of objects." But it looks to me like the only differences are the preservatives and that the Advanced Eye Relief may have something else added to change the pH. I'm going to write to B&L and ask and will let you know if they reply.

MaryH


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

My breeder told me in the event that my puppy heas eye stainining that i should use a product called angel eyes which is added to food or water. Now I am really baffled.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

barefoot contessa said:


> My breeder told me in the event that my puppy heas eye stainining that i should use a product called angel eyes which is added to food or water. Now I am really baffled.


Angel's Eyes contains Tylosin (common name Tylan) which is an antibiotic. It is okay to try a 14-day cycle to see if it works, but it isn't good to give daily as it can lead to antibiotic resistance. If you're considering Angel's Eyes, you are better off just buying Tylan powder because Angel's Eyes dillutes the Tylosin by adding beef liver to make it taste better. It's just not a safe product in my opinion.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

MaryH said:


> Advance Eye Relief says something like "for removal of irritants" while Fresh Eyes says something like "for removal of objects." But it looks to me like the only differences are the preservatives and that the Advanced Eye Relief may have something else added to change the pH. I'm going to write to B&L and ask and will let you know if they reply.
> 
> MaryH


Thank you, Mary for checking on this for us! I look forward to hearing if there is any considerable difference between them (as in one may not be as safe for our babies). Thank you! :aktion033:


----------



## bulbagrrrl (Sep 20, 2007)

Old post I kno but it's what came up while searching. :thumbsup:

I went to Target today and they only had the Advanced Eye Relief, not the Fresh Eyes one. How did the search go in looking up the Advanced one? Does it seem to be the same for their tear stains?


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

any before and after photos of maltese with stains would be great ,


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

My vet recommended the B & L to me years ago. All the eyewash does is to remove hair and other irritants that get in the eye which may cause tearing, and in turn, more tearing can/may contribute to staining. I think it is safe to use. The size and shape of the eyes, ingrown lashes, blocked tear ducts, allergies, infections, and heredity can all be causes of staining. The eyewash is not meant to get rid of stains. It is okay to use as a cleaner around the eyes. One of my girls has never had staining and one had minor staining as a puppy due to teething, but it has cleared. If one of them suddenly developed heavy tearing and staining, (especially if there was rubbing of the eye, or heavy blinking,)I would take them to my vet to have it evaluated. :thumbsup:


----------

